

Tales from the Apollo 11 Lunar Module Guidance Computer - idlewords
http://www.doneyles.com/LM/Tales.html

======
spitfire
This is the cool stuff.

I could care less about building a RESTful social widget interface. I couldn't
care more about building a system to land men 300Kmiles away on a rock with a
computer with less horsepower than your digital watch.

